# Weeds Season 8 (spoilers up to current episode)



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm glad to see Nancy and the crew back for one last season. As much as I have grown to hate this show, I wouldn't have wanted to end the way season 7 ended.

I am rather surprised about Nancy's shooter. I certainly didn't see that coming. The kid only had like two or three scenes way back in season 1 or 2. It's too bad he failed. I kinda liked comatose Nancy. The only thing that would have made it better is her sister being in a coma with her.

The vagina weight had me laughing. 

It was a pleasant surprise that they brought back the Little Boxes theme song. I missed it.


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

For some reason everyone online has known it was him since the Episode aired last season. Wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

We were happy to see the show return also, despite the disappointments of the last couple seasons.

It was a nice touch to have the "Little Boxes" theme song to open the show again and the animation that went with it was very cute.

We'll hold on and see what happens when Nancy wakes up. It could be comedy gold or the wheels could fall off the bus completely. No telling which way it'll go.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I am rather surprised about Nancy's shooter. I certainly didn't see that coming. The kid only had like two or three scenes way back in season 1 or 2. It's too bad he failed. I kinda liked comatose Nancy. The only thing that would have made it better is her sister being in a coma with her.


Could someone remind us who this kid was. I of course watched the flashbacks and kind of remember him but not very much. Who was he and what did Nancy do to piss him off so much that he would want to kill her?

Gerry


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gerryex said:


> Could someone remind us who this kid was. I of course watched the flashbacks and kind of remember him but not very much. Who was he and what did Nancy do to piss him off so much that he would want to kill her?


She married his father. The kid is her step-son from her second marriage. He probably blames Nancy for his father's death. Also, Shane bit him at a karate match.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

john4200 said:


> She married his father. The kid is her step-son from her second marriage. He probably blames Nancy for his father's death. Also, Shane bit him at a karate match.


Thanks, but could you or anyone else provide a little more details. Like when in the overall story line did this happen. Was Nancy still in her original house selling weed. Or was this after she torched the house and got into heaver trafficing? I do seem to remember Shane biting someone during a match, but I'm still having a problem remembering more of the specifics about the kid that tried to kill Nancy!

Gerry


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Gerryex said:


> Thanks, but could you or anyone else provide a little more details. Like when in the overall story line did this happen. Was Nancy still in her original house selling weed. Or was this after she torched the house and got into heaver trafficing? I do seem to remember Shane biting someone during a match, but I'm still having a problem remembering more of the specifics about the kid that tried to kill Nancy!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeds_(season_2)#Plot

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Weeds_characters#Tim_Scottson


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Thanks, but could you or anyone else provide a little more details. Like when in the overall story line did this happen. Was Nancy still in her original house selling weed. Or was this after she torched the house and got into heaver trafficing? I do seem to remember Shane biting someone during a match, but I'm still having a problem remembering more of the specifics about the kid that tried to kill Nancy!
> 
> Gerry


It happened back in Aggrestic. I don't remember who killed the husband though. He was a DEA agent which she discovered at the end of season 1 I believe. He was killed in season 2.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> It happened back in Aggrestic. I don't remember who killed the husband though. He was a DEA agent which she discovered at the end of season 1 I believe. He was killed in season 2.


OK! Now I remember. As soon as someone mentioned the DEA agent it started coming back to me. Plus I read the Wiki recap.

Thanks!
Gerry


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

That's how bad this show has gotten - nobody can even muster the energy to comment in a whole season thread. I don't know and don't care who the woman is with Silas. And there are all sorts of other random things going on. Shows really ought to know when to call it quits.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> That's how bad this show has gotten - nobody can even muster the energy to comment in a whole season thread. I don't know and don't care who the woman is with Silas. And there are all sorts of other random things going on. Shows really ought to know when to call it quits.


This is the final season. It is terrible but I can't stop watching. I am hating this season a little bit less than two seasons ago.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It does seem to suck less than the last two seasons did a couple episodes in.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> This is the final season. It is terrible but I can't stop watching. I am hating this season a little bit less than two seasons ago.


I'm in the same boat. I don't know why I can't stop watching series once they go bad. I'd still be watching 24 if that was still on!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I've seen every episode from every season and I still don't remember the kid who shot Nancy. I'm with everyone else here. I've hated it for the past several seasons but I keep watching. It's like we have so much time invested in it that we have no choice but to keep going till the end.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I've seen every episode from every season and I still don't remember the kid who shot Nancy. I'm with everyone else here. I've hated it for the past several seasons but I keep watching. It's like we have so much time invested in it that we have no choice but to keep going till the end.


When they revealed who he was in the season opener they showed a few shots of him. He was a very forgettable character and I don't think he had too many scenes. I remember his mother.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Although I have been largely agreeing with you, I thought last night's episode was actually quite good all around. Weeds does Roller Derby (with predictable results), Andy tries for fatherhood (with predictable results), Doug's business antics have grown increasingly entertaining, Nancy's attempts to be a good person (without really understanding what that means), "We've got to stop my son before he kills somebody. Else." 

If they can keep this going (admittedly, at this point a pretty big "if"), they could be getting this train back on track.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If they can keep this going (admittedly, at this point a pretty big "if"), they could be getting this train back on track.


Just as it pulls into the station one last time.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

not really digging season 8 now that we're 3 eps in. 13 episode season?


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Well I did get a chuckle with Doug crapping on his own paper.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Was the naked roller derby blonde "Sugar" (Jessica Kiper) from Survivor a few years back?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Is Silas about to have a man on man experience????


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Was the naked roller derby blonde "Sugar" (Jessica Kiper) from Survivor a few years back?


Yes.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0455993/

Ironically, she's also had a lot of issues with drug addiction. She was a patient on Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew. From the show info, her addictions include:

Alcohol; marijuana; cocaine (former user); opiates, particularly Vicodin; benzodiazepines including Valium and Xanax


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

She looked great. I would have volunteered to glue on all those little rhinestones. That was a scene made for HD. 

My only complaint at that stage was Andy's long monologue. STFU already. I've hated him since his first appearance in season 1.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

wow...this season sucks so far, but i'm riding out the remaining eps just to see it end.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The primary suckitude this season is Andy. Seems like he has one of his pathetic long monologues every episode this years. STFU already you whiner.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Oh thank god only 2 episodes left. This season has been pretty bad.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

They are heading back to Aggrestic!!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think that should be in spoiler tags.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

who cares, just end it...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Naked Nancy is the only reason I endure, and there sure isn't much of that.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Just got caught up on the last two episodes: "10. Threshold" and "11. God Willing & the Creek Don't Rise".

What a contrast from the awesomeness that is "Breaking Bad" versus the awefulness which "Weeds" has turned into!

The way these "Weeds" storylines are wrapping up is pathetic -- with the resurrection of old characters from earlier seasons, and the characters all acting out-of-character. Except for Nancy Botwin. She always appears loopy to me. I know that I used to really look forward to this show. Now I am just putting in the time until it ends mercifully.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

While I agree that the show is just a shadow of it's former self, I actually think this season is a considerable improvement over the last couple. My wife and I were just barely hanging on, knowing that it would soon be coming to a close, but we've been enjoying this season pretty much. Not sad that it's ending, but glad to see it regain at least a bit of it's appeal.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

If they were going to do an Aggrestic reunion, they could have at least had Celia on!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> If they were going to do an Aggrestic reunion, they could have at least had Celia on!


There's still two more eps left, and they mentioned her in ep. 11, so it's not too late.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Pretty sure it's just one more episode, the series finale next Sunday at 10. Unless you're counting it as two because it's an hour long.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

You're right. I saw two episodes listed on IMdB and didn't realize that they were each being broadcast on the same day, making for a two-part, one-hour final episode.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Well that is done with. I don't know if I care for how they wrapped it up.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

It seemed like a decent conclusion. Nancy got pretty much what she deserved, maybe even a little better than she deserved. But I suppose she at least did right by one of her children, so she did deserve his adoration. I was hoping they could get Celia back for the finale...the Joshua storyline was a poor substitute. Doug was funny, as usual. It was good to see Andy resist Nancy for the final time.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

A horrid ending for a once great show. What a disappointment!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I was most interested in the phones! We better get them in ten years.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I liked the way it wrapped up, some doing well, some not, just like in real life. The way the bad cop aged didn't surprise me at all, but I thought the kid would do better. The older son was the surprise, well settled and a boring family man.

Nancy still looks good, even as an old-er lady.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow that was brutal. I liked the future tech though. Looked like something out of Fringe's alternate universe.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

john4200 said:


> It seemed like a decent conclusion
> . . .


I thought it was pretty good way to end the series especially since, in my opinion, most of this season was pretty bad!

Gerry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gerryex said:


> I thought it was pretty good way to end the series especially since, in my opinion, most of this season was pretty bad!


I agree...and this season was an improvement over last.

But I liked the finalé. I think everybody pretty much got what they had coming to them...Silas and Andy have gotten away from Nancy (more or less) and are happy; Shane is a complete irredeemable mess; Stevie survived life as a Botwin; Doug is Doug; Dean didn't get to sit on the steps with everybody else (and I had to go look up his name); and Nancy is largely irrelevant.

Oh wait, the poor Jewish Chinese girl. She deserved better.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Wow, I watched on and off for the last few years. Not really at all this year. 

So glad I just decided to watch this one and blow off the rest. I know I don't want to see how all these people ended up like this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Satchel said:


> Wow, I watched on and off for the last few years. Not really at all this year.
> 
> So glad I just decided to watch this one and blow off the rest. I know I don't want to see how all these people ended up like this.


Well, watching the season wouldn't have helped much with that...there was about a ten-year gap between last week and this.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Marc said:


> I was most interested in the phones! We better get them in ten years.


Did they ever say how far in the future the finale was taking place?

I started watching, semi distracted, figured it was in the future, then saw the clear plastic phones and had to rewind to the beginning to see if they ever said, and I didn't see anything stating it.

Was guessing 3-4 years, based on the age of Silas' and Megans baby.
Couple years to get married, couple years trying, then baby born.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Stevie is 13. I can't remember how old he was before...4? 5? 6?

It's been a few years. [edit] According to Wikipedia, seven years.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow.....just awful. I'm so glad it's over and done with.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

well, that's an hour of my life i'll never get back...awful.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Finale was TERRIBLE and I was a big fan of the show... the last few seasons were awful but I thought most of this season was really good, up until last week when they decided to hook Andy and Nancy up...

Shane with the porn stache? Please... And he didn't end up with the cute black girl he was with? We really liked her..

The whole thing sucked...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

What a waste of Natasha Lyonne. She is such a fantastic actress. She can do much better than this.

They spent way too much time on Stevie. He wasn't really a significant character and he shouldn't have been given so much time in the end. I would have rather seen Nancy spend more time making up with her other two children.

It kinda felt like the whole last season was just a dream. It had no connection to the ending at all and they didn't even really wrap up any of the story lines in any kind of satisfying way. I always like Mary Louise Parker before Weeds but I don't know if I would ever watch another series with her. I grew so tired of Nancy that I just don't think I can do it again.

No Celia......:down::down::down::down:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I liked this season more than the last couple. I also really liked the ending (except for the awful song at the end).

I LOVED that Celia wasn't there!

It was really funny seeing Shane's date leaving the bus while still putting her panties back on


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> What a waste of Natasha Lyonne. She is such a fantastic actress. She can do much better than this.
> 
> They spent way too much time on Stevie. He wasn't really a significant character and he shouldn't have been given so much time in the end. I would have rather seen Nancy spend more time making up with her other two children.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing, Stevie wasn't really a "character" so much as a symbol of Nancy not completely screwing up ALL her kids childhood. She didn't get the Happily Ever After that some shows would have given her (thank God. She SO didn't deserve one) but she did end up with one kid who she hasn't used, abused, & neglected.

As for No Celia I am happy they didn't have her. She was always such a negative character that I would have hated seeing her end up happy.

My favorite "Happily Ever After" was definitely Doug. The way they kept splashing his face over every scene was hilarious. Making up with his son at the end, while still remaining "Doug" was very nice.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

LooseWiring said:


> She SO didn't deserve one) but she did end up with one kid who she hasn't used, abused, & neglected.


I guess I didn't see it that way. The kid wanted to go to boarding school. How many kids want to go to boarding school? He couldn't wait to get away from her.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I thought the whole Bar Mitzvah scene was great, especially the little Chinese girl. The rest of it, meh.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

aadam101 said:


> I guess I didn't see it that way. The kid wanted to go to boarding school. How many kids want to go to boarding school? He couldn't wait to get away from her.


He didn't fully explain it, but most of what he did say was that he thought it would be a good place for him to play soccer. I don't know why you had the impression he mainly wanted to get away from Nancy.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I don't know why you had the impression he mainly wanted to get away from Nancy.


Because everyone in Nancy's life either dies or gets as far away from her as possible.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

aadam101 said:


> Because everyone in Nancy's life either dies or gets as far away from her as possible.


Doug?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Doug?


Doug is the exception and that is because everyone in Doug's life left him.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Finally got around to watching the finale, and I am truly shocked that anyone is saying that this was anything but horrible.

I was as big a fan of Weeds in its heyday as anyone, but that was one of the worst, if not THE worst finales I have ever seen (and the whole last season, too, for that matter). 

To me it was so unbelievably awful that I can't even wrap my brain around it....

Oh well, I will just try to wipe this from my memory and remember the great show that it used to be.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I didn't think it was that bad. I'm glad they wrapped up the different characters and there were a couple of funny moments. I thought it was actually better than the series has been as of late.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess it says something that many of us stuck it out to the bitter end. Sad that such a great concept and fantastic early seasons turned into such a turd.

All I could think of in the final scene was Third Rock from the Sun when the cast is always sitting on their roof at the end of the show.


----------

